# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Step Driver PSU

## CNCNewGay

Sveiki.
Esmu iegādājies divus 2M542 motora draiverus. (http://www.tecnoflexo.com.br/loja/fo...542-Manual.pdf)
Minimālais ir 24VDC, ieteicamais - 36. Doma ir likt uz 24V, jo Z asi darbinās draiveris ar maximālo 24V. 
Pēc manuāļa sanāk, ka jāmeklē 24VDC ar maksimums 16 mA (Logical Input Current (mA) Min-7/Typical-10/ max-16 mA)
Tad vajadzīgs ir ar 0.016A strāvas stiprumu? 
Vai varu izmantot šādu - AC100-240V to 24V DC 0.7A 15W  (http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AC100-24...ht_1267wt_1037)

Paldies!

----------


## habitbraker

Tev jau jaaskataas Output current. Tas atkariigs no Taviem motoriem, un taas limitu var uzstaadit (tajaa manuaalii ir tabula)  ::

----------


## ansius

barokli tev vajag vismaz 24V un 4.2A (ar rezervi - 5A) uz katru kontrolieri, attiecīgi 3 asis - > strāva 3x. summāri 24V un 15A

kaut kas uz šo pusi: https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...0A&pageSize=25

----------


## CNCNewGay

Divi motori ir uz 3.25A un trešais ir 2A. Tad ar 15A barokli pietiktu ar rezervi. Sabijos ar to Logical input. Liels paldies par palīdzību!  ::

----------


## frukc

tieši gribēju vaicāt stepperu parametrus. jā Tev pietiktu arī ar 12A barokli. stepperus nevajadzētu konfigurēt uz pilnu to nominālo strāvu, bet kādiem 75%, citkārt tie spēcīgi karsīs.
par spriegumu - vari izvēlēties tos pašus 24V, ar tiem vajadzētu pietikt. ja vēlēsies stepperus darbināt augstākos apgriezienos, vajadzēs augstāku spriegumu - 36V, 48V.

no jautājuma bija saprotams, ka šo to pamatīgi vari sajaukt. ieteiktu uzmanīgāk ar loģisko signālu pieslēgšanu, kļūda var dārgi maksāt.

----------


## CNCNewGay

Tur tā lieta, ka bail nosvilināt. Pārbaudes nolūkos pieslēdzu motoru (nevarēju izzīlēt ampērus) uz 1,46A draiverim un pieliku pie 19VDC 4,75A. Saslēdzot kopā un ar Mach3 darbinot griezās kā vajadzīgs, bet motoriņš karsa gan.Tad tiem motoriņiem (3,25A) labāk likt 2,84A nevis 3,31A uz draivera? Kas tieši ir ar to loģisko signālu? Steps per revelution bija 1600.

----------


## frukc

sorry, loģiskie signāli tam draiveram ir optoizolēti, nosvilināt tur neko daudz nevar, kas labi. manuālī ir arī info, kā tos pieslēgt. ja gribās ko izsmeļošāku, nešaubos, ka kādā forumā šis jautājums ir smalkāk iztirzāts.
par strāvu - noteikti liec mazāku. nebrīnies, ka stepperi tāpat uzkarsīs pēc laiciņa, tas normāli. citi montē klāt coolerus, lai to risinātu.

----------

